# Good cheap bulking diet needed for NEWB!



## Jack1792 (Apr 6, 2012)

6ft0, 20, 165lbs And have been training for a year now and have found it hard to pack on weight would just like someone to write me a good bulking diet plan any help would be much appriciated


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

ther are diet plans all over the internet ..how we ment to know what food you like ..........

heres an example ..play with this

Meal #1

2 whole eggs + 4 egg whites

6 - 8 oz. 93% lean beef or chicken

½ - 3/4 cup oatmeal before cooking

1 TBS Flax Oil (or oil mix)

Meal #2

Protein Drink: 2-3 Scoops Protein, 4-6 TBS whipping

cream, and 12-18-oz water

½ banana or 4 frozen strawberries

Meal #3

8 - 10 oz. chicken (before cooking)

6 - 8 oz. sweet potato or 1/2 - 1 cup cooked rice

2 cups vegetables (broccoli, etc.)

Meal #4

Protein Drink: 2-3 Scoops Protein Powder, 4-6 TBS whipping

cream, and 12-18-oz water

½ banana or 4 frozen strawberries)

Meal #5

8 - 10 oz. sirloin steak or lean meat

2 cups vegetables

6 oz potato

1 TBS Flax Oil (or oil mix)

Meal #6 (Non Training Days)

10 -oz chicken breast, 2 cups vegetables;

Or: 3 Scoops protein powder, 6 TBS whipping cream, 20-oz water

Meal #6 (Training Days)

1.5 cups cooked rice, 10 oz sweet potato,

1 banana, 1 cup vegetables, 1 TBS Butter or Peanut Butter


----------



## Jack1792 (Apr 6, 2012)

Im not a fussy person when it comes to food and that sounds good mate im gna give this a go! Thnx for ur advice


----------

